# Battle of DVD Rippers: Easy VS Fast



## bigit (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you searching for DVD converters to backup your great DVDs into your PC or enjoy DVDs on your portable devices such as iPhone? Wondershare DVD Ripper Platinum and WinX DVD Ripper Platinum could be the one which you are searching for. You may ask which one is better of the two. A professional CNET author’s article may help you to choose. I generalized main points of his article below. But you also can directly check the article here: 
*reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10438934-233.html 

1, Functions
Both Wondershare and WinX give you an abundance of conversion options. Wondershare enables you to preview selected track, and WinX can automatically read the currently inserted DVD. With Wondershare, you have to point it to your DVD drive. But with WinX you can’t preview the selected track. 

2, Easy-to-use
WinX DVD Ripper Platinum is easy to use, suitable for all levels of experienced users. But, definitely, wondershare has the snazzier, easier-to-use interface. The interface for Wondershare DVD Ripper Platinum is organized well, across the top are some drop down menus, but for the most part you don't even need to worry about them, everything pertaining to your DVD and video is below. It looks very soft, friendly and with beautiful color. 

3, Converting Speed
Tested 2 DVDs: "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs" and "Back to the Future"
Based on a quad-core AMD processor with 6GB of RAM

WinX DVD Ripper Platinum blazed through "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs" in just over 15 minutes, an amazing time. Wondershare DVD Ripper platinum took nearly twice as long (about 27 minutes) to complete the same job. Likewise, WinX DVD Ripper Platinum finished "Back to the Future" in just 22 minutes, while Wondershare spent 48 minutes on it. Actually, WinX DVD Ripper Platinum is much faster. 


4, Price
WinX DVD Ripper Platinum: $29.95
Wondershare DVD Ripper Platinum $39.95
WinX DVD Ripper Platinum is $10 cheaper than Wondershare DVD Ripper Platinum. But, Wondershare is known and used by more users. 

The author also mentioned free solutions on ripping and converting DVDs, such as HandBrake, but it can’t rip protected DVDs unless you pair it with increasingly outdated third-party tools.

Now, do you have a choice?

PS:
I tried to convert “Transformers 2” into my PSP about 1 month ago. Wondershare DVD Ripper Platinum crashed at that moment. Then I picked WinX DVD Ripper Platinum, which was known from CNET. It only spent about 10 minutes, successfully! Since then, I kept WinX DVD Ripper Platinum in my PC.
My PC information:
Operation System: windows 7 ultimate
CPU Type and Memory: I7 core/ 6gb


----------



## bigit (Jan 28, 2010)

Before 2010.1.29, use the coupon WON-4XU1 to get 25% discount for all Wondershare products
Now, purchase WinX DVD Ripper Platinum, get WinX Blu-ray Decryper Free!


----------

